# Welcome Home Sam!



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello everyone! I went and made that heartbreaking decision (there were four of them to choose from) and brought home Sam ("Blanco.") 
My sister, mom and I made it to Colorado on Saturday, and went over to the breeder's home that night. I had four puppies (out of a litter of eight!) to choose from. The big guy probably would have been perfect if I didn't have another dog already, and the little one was just a bit to fiesty for back home. I was trying to choose between Sangria (the little girl) and Blanco (the other little boy.) So I took the night to decide. I asked my mom and she said she probably wasn't any help, because given the decision, she'd always take a girl, but said that Blanco was a really sweet little boy. My sister (who has a girl and boy dog) said since I was going in this to find a playmate for myself, but for Pumpkin too that I should try to match energy and personalities. Blanco was more outgoing and Sangria was a bit more timid. My sister reminded me that her little girl dog hides under the couch where her brother can't get to her when she's tired of playing and he isn't (she's a tiny three pounder and he's a giant 11 pounder  ) That made good sense and since I had been prepared to get a little boy anyways and slept on it I chose Blanco. 
Picked him up on Sunday morning. Funniest thing, I was going to name the boy either Sam or Colt and had decided that Blanco looked like a Sam, and then the breeder said that his call name could be whatever I like, even if I wanted to name him Sam. Ha, she had no idea that was what I was thinking--it was funny! I told her I did plan on calling him that! His only "problem" is that he has one testicle that hasn't descended yet. 
I thought he did very well on the eight hour drive--not counting potty and food stops--home. He slept for most of it, and even though he had some new motion sickness medication, he still soaked through two bibs and my sweat shirt sleeve--poor guy! Whew, so glad that I had been on these boards to know to bring those bibs.
Pumpkin got to meet him and is soooo friendly with other dogs, it was Sam who was a little gaurded about her--don't blame him--new people and dog! They played for a little while and then it was bed time (and I was catching this awesome little cold and was drained.) He only cried/shrieked  for about ten minutes before falling asleep. For the first night I put him in his crate on the bed next to me. 
Yesterday they both played together--you know where I, who has never had more than one dog at a time, thought they were trying to bite each other apart. But no one started barking loudly or crying. I actually worried more about Pumpkin, because ever since I got her she's never really shrieked or cried out, except once when I accidentally stepped on her tail and then it was barely a squak. So I monitor his biting her ears, when he gets past just her hair. Their playing wears Sam out eventually, but Pumpkin could still go--whoo no wonder I wanted a playmate for her 
Last night he tuckered out and I put him in his crate which he walked right into --whew!--and put him on the floor next to my bed and stuck my fingers in the crate while he whined twice and then went to sleep. Got up in the middle of the night and went potty and then cried for about fifteen minutes before going back to sleep got back up at a reasonable time and took them both outside.
Have been taking him out, he had one accident inside yesterday and has had two today--I blame it on the roofers next door. When I tried taking him out earlier they were talking loudly and stapling down the roof, so he kept jumping up on my leg. But took him out a little while ago and they were on the other side of the house and he had no problem going potty and poo.
I wish I wasn't sick at this time and feeling run down. All I've done is answered two e-mails and watch them. I'll try to get back on later to figure out how to post pictures I took yesterday.
Dealing with biting right now, sounds and no aren't really having much effect. I keep giving him a chew toy to play with to redirect him from biting me and furniture. It's probably working, just doesn't seem like it right now  After all Pumpkin doesn't do it all now, so I must have blocked this part out 
Pictures are coming, I promise!!!!
Typing this and watching them has worn me out.
Thanks to this board for all of your help before getting puppy and certainly now!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Danaile~~CONGRATULATIONS. It is a little crazy when you bring that new puppyhome and integrate him into the other dog's life. It IS exhausting and stressful at times. I was sick too when Heath came home. It takes awhile, but everyone adjusts and settles into a fine new life together. Just take it one day at a time. Look forward to pix, but no pressure. Take care of yourself first!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope you feel better! Congratulations on good trip and bringing him home!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Danaile, someone else from the forum is looking at Sangria from the same litter that Sam is from.

here is the link.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8019


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That's so cool! IWAP. Congrats!
Carole


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome home, Sam! Can't wait to see his pictures...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on finding your puppy Danaile! I'm glad that Sam and Pumpkin are getting along so well... can't wait to see pics!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes, it's me! I'm going to see Sangria tomorrow. I am so excited to see a litter mate on the forum. Sam is gorgeous!


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Just a quick message--they are driving me a little crazy tonight. Seems like all they do is fight and bite (well he likes to bite me and clothes and furniture as well.) It's the day when I'm thinking, what was I thinking. This is all normal, right?! Hopefully I can see how to post pics in a while if I'm not totally run down.
Kim--Sangria was adorable and really sweet. It will be really cool to see how she's doing as well as they grow, since I wanted them both (though I'd be going totally bonkers right now.) No pressure  
Okay got to make sure they're not killing each other. Oh, and why does he sometimes bite his tail and then cry?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Danaile...all sounds pretty normal to me. Including the exhaustion. Once a day I have that moment...."What was I thinking" but at least 100 times a day, I answer my own question, or should say, they answer it for me. We will patiently await pictures.

And congratulations KIM.


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay, I'm testing out one of his pictures to see if I'm doing this right.


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay, here are some more of Sam. And some of him playing with his new sister Pumpkin (lhasa poo):


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

You did great and Sam is an absolute georgeous little guy.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

ADORABLE :baby:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

ADORABLE


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh he's adorable. Everything you're feeling is absolutely normal at this stage. It takes time for them to fully integrate and become a family. When they do it's such a job to watch. Have fun with them and get better.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh!! What a cutie!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I was wondering when I was going to get to see Sam...he's sooooo cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Danaile! :whoo: How cool that two pups from the same litter will be on the forum. Fun times ahead!! 

I hope you feel better very soon. It is exhausting having pups, but at the same time, it's great that they get to entertain each other so you can have a break. Let's just hope they don't kill each other in the process ! lol


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Danaile, What a cutie. He is adorable. Funny what we block out. haha I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Two absolutely adorable puppies! I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Danaile, I brough Sangria home last night. Her new name is Lucinda (Luci for short) and we are thrilled! I will post more pics soon. So happy to have found you on the forum.


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Yay! Welcome little Luci:baby: My two are "fighting" right now  I still watch more for Pumpkin, since she doesn't bark or cry (she never has since I brought her home from the pet store.) So when he goes for the cheeks or ears I have to make a noise distraction for her. He has no problem standing up for himself--and let my grandma's older poodle know that yesterday. My mom (my grandma's poodle lives with my parents since my grandpa passed away last year and my grandma is in an assisted living facility) was worried when we went over to her house yesterday that she would attack poor little Sam. I told her she really didn't need to worry too much about him (of course watch them) because he had seven brothers and sisters and then there were four older dogs to play with at the breeder's home too. And when Peaches (the poodle) tried to come and play with him like she does Pumpkin, he barked and made himself look a little bigger than he his and she shot off to try and show Pumpkin who's boss--goofy dogs!
He did so much better last night, though he woke up at 130 am and then again at 0230 am, so I told him to go back to sleep (I made sure his bladder was empty before bed, and he had been lasting longer than that before) and with about three whimpers he was back to sleep. It's that getting him to go back to sleep after I do take him to the bathroom--he cries/whimpers/barks like a mad man for a half hour then sleeps for a half hour and then is up. So I get like an extra ten minutes by the time I fall back to sleep and he is back up again. 
We'll be back over to my parents' again today--I swear I do not know how single parents do it, and am amazed! I'll take my camera and try to get some outdoor shots of him (and one of Pumpkin playing soccer, cause it's so cute!)
Hope everyone's day goes well!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

he cries/whimpers/barks like a mad man....boy do I know that sound. It still amazes me how something so small can make so much noise.

CONGRATULATIONS KIM on your new "baby." I love the name Lucinda and Luci for short.

BTW....._HAPPY FIRST DAY OF SPRING TO EVERYONE_


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Yay Spring! I was just taking out the trash (still in my sweats, but at least I didn't have to don on a coat, and no snow on the ground!!!) and thought, I guess I'm going to become an outdoor person. This will be my first spring and summer in my new house and I can plant plants and flowers and a garden. And my dream is that I can do that while the dogs run and play with each other. But, you know it will probably end up them running through soil/mud and me having to give them baths--oh yay!
Quick question--about how old were your havs when they were at their full size? That thought also popped in my head while I was coming back from taking out trash. I guess a quiet moment leads to lots of thoughts popping in my head


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh welcome Sam and Luci ! How nice to have two siblings on the forum, you guys get to see each others pups grow up. 
That little Sam is just a cutie - the picture with the eye should be posted on the March Photo challenge page!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Danaile how old is Pumpkin?

I also think you can really tell that they had seven siblings. Luci is just so darn confident, I love that! I don't want you to get too mad if I tell you that for two nights Luci has stayed in her crate and left it dry from 10:30pm to 5:30am.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

And, thanks for all your good wishes! In answer to your questions, Toby hasn't grown much since about 10 months of age.

Does anybody else on the forum have a silver baby?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I would say about 10 months also. A year for sure. I've got a site for the girls. Orginally we were going to show and breed but since Bella doesn't have the conformation or teeth for showing and Zoey (who stacks perfectly naturally) does not have the personality for it plans have changed. LOL Here is the link to the gallery pictures. I think 20 pages of them growing. http://havahaven.com/gallery.html


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Danaile, Sam is adorable!! Congratulations. Everything you are describing sounds like typcial puppy. I can't tell you how many times my husband and I looked at each other and said, "What have we done?" Enjoy puppyhood while you can because before you know it, Sam will be grown up. I'm sorry you are sick. Just when you need the most energy, you have the least. Feel better soon.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kim, Luci is adorable!!


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

TobyBaby said:


> Danaile how old is Pumpkin?
> 
> I also think you can really tell that they had seven siblings. Luci is just so darn confident, I love that! I don't want you to get too mad if I tell you that for two nights Luci has stayed in her crate and left it dry from 10:30pm to 5:30am.


She is just shy of a year and nine months--and has really spoiled me. She wants to go to bed at nine at night and will stay there with out a peep in her bed until 8 am, but usually she gets waken up by me at 630 (except on the day I have to be to work by 6 am, that day she gets up looks at me like I'm crazy for getting her up so early and goes and snoozes on the back/top of the chair in the living room 
Since Sam will not be staying in my room with me, last night I moved his crate out into the living room, snuggled up between the couch and the ottoman with the TV on. I slept better knowing in the back of my mind that I didn't have to control every movement I made not knowing if I would wake him up or not, and after he got up, it was sooooooooo much easier to get him back off to sleep. A great way for mommy to start back to work (even if it is only three hours today  ) He hasn't gone to the bathroom in his crate--whew! And we only had one accident yesterday since I let him go a little longer than an hour before taking him out. Though I thought I was watching him like a hawk, especially where he went.
It's much better going over to my parents with the two dogs, and having others help me out by playing with them. My parents were truly wonderful by letting me and my youngest sister catch up on some Supernatural shows (btw that's where Sam got his name from--cause I love the way Dean calls his name) and they watched the "kids" for me. Even though I felt a little guilty.
I left my camera over at their house, and am hoping for nice weather today to take more outside pics, and then will try to get them posted tonight or tomorrow!
Hav a wonderful day everyone! And thanks for making me feel better by reminding me this is puppy behavior. 
Whoops, lost track of time there a little--gotta get ready for work and drop off Sam at my parents!


----------

